# Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?



## Leif (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Petrijünger, 

seit einiger Zeit wird in der Forellenszene ja wild diskutiert ob die Forelle wirklich echt ist. 

Seit heute scheint mehr Klarheit reinzukommen. Angeblich soll die Rekordforelle ja um November rum gefangen worden sein. Aber heute ist Im Netz ein Foto aufgetaucht was misstrauisch macht. 

Es dreht sich um 19 Kilogramm Forelle aus Grafenmühle. 

http://www.angelparadieszurgrafenmuehle.de/index.php?id=1

Auf jeden fall hängt wirklich ein Flyer an der Holzhütte mit Fotos von eienr Forelle die genauso ausschaut. Oder irre ich mich. Das Orginalfoto hängt da auch noch.

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120116/7ozda87l.jpg


http://s7.directupload.net/images/120116/a9dqous7.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120116/pexccqfy.jpg

Was denkt ihr?

Die gleiche oder doch nicht?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

sieht aus wie der gleiche fisch.
einige merkmale die voll übereinstimmen.

antonio


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Sieht nicht nur so aus!! Es ist der gleiche Fisch!! 
Das ist echt ARM!!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

zu 100% der gleiche Fisch! Sämtliche Flecke und andere Merkmale sind gleich.

ich find sowas ist ne Sauerei


----------



## rotrunna (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

An eindeutigen Merkmalen kann man erkennen, dass es sich um die SELBE Forelle handelt. Sofern diese damals nicht released wurde, und unter Berücksichtigung, dass es sich um eine identische Haltung handelt, würde ich diese Foto eindeutig als Fälschung enttarnen. Auf dem "gefälschten" Bild fehlt allerdings ein schwarzer Fleck nahe der Bauchflosse. Ich würde es allerdings aufgrund der exponierten Lage des Fotos (irgendwo draußen) für Dreck halten.


----------



## Leif (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Man konnte ja eine Reise gewinnen. 1 Woche Dänemark


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

die "Rekordforelle" wurde in einem anderen Forum auch schon auseinandergerissen.
Es stellte sich heraus das es ne Montage ist|peinlich

man beachte mal den völlig entspannten und lachenden Blick des "Fängers". von anstrengung des "19 Kilo Fisches" keine spur:q

das Originalbild kannte ich bissher noch nicht. scheint wirklich der selbe zu sein...


----------



## Scorpion85 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

lol... Sieht echt aus wie ein und die Selbe! Habe gerade schonmal versucht, anhand der schwarzen Flecken auszuschließen, das es die Gleiche ist, aber die sieht 1:1 aus wie die andere auf dem alten Bild! Allein schon die dunklen zwei Stellen hinter dem Kopf sind 100000000% identisch xD

Ein eindeutigeres FAILbild kann es garnicht geben! xD Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert, so werden wir an der Nase herumgeführt! ^^

Wie sagte mein AWL Lehrer noch gleich: "Traue keinem Bild, dass du nicht selbst gephotoshopped hast" xD


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ich drücke das mal ganz vorsichtig aus: mir erscheint es so, als wenn beide Fische sich seeeehr ähnlich sehen... :q:q:q Es könnten ja eineiige Zwillinge sein - Familienzusammenführung á la "Lotte" :q:q:q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

vor allem angeblich im November gefangen und an den Bäumen hängt noch Laub:m


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> vor allem angeblich im November gefangen und an den Bäumen hängt noch Laub:m



:q:q:m:m Stimmt!!! Das ist natürlich überragend!! Wie dumm muss man denn sein!! Lach mich tot!!


----------



## Colophonius (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Wollte schon fragen, wann die denn "Saisonabschluss" haben. Traurige Montage, traurige Geschichte, trauriger "Fänger"


----------



## Case (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> man beachte mal den völlig entspannten und lachenden Blick des "Fängers". von anstrengung des "19 Kilo Fisches" keine spur:q



Da steht ja auch nicht, dass das der Fänger ist. 
Außerdem passt der Hintergrund nicht zum November. Zu viele Blätter an den Bäumen.:q
Ist ne Montage wie in so vielen anderen Werbungen auch.

Case


----------



## Raubfischzahn (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Wenn man sich die Umrandungen der Forelle genauer ansieht, dann kann man sehen das diese nachträglich hinzugefügt wurde. Auch die Schatten und Lichtspiele stimmen nicht überein. Armselig so etwas...#q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Schon wieder Bilder, in denen der Finger im Fischpopo steckt...:q


----------



## Daphnien (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Schon wieder Bilder, in denen der Finger im Fischpopo steckt...:q



Moin, wenn Du auf die Startseite gehst siehst Du eine junge lächelnde Frau mit Riesenzander, habe im Forum angefragt, ob Saugnäpfe dran sind, aber Deine Variante könnte das auch erklären. Ich mag keine schwebenden Fische, es ist immer ein fader Geschmack dabei und mit einem guten Programm bekomme ich son Schwebebild mit Riesenstichling hin. Aber die Dame hat auf ihrer Homepage noch mal ein Bild und da sieht man etwas Hand der Rest ...... s.o. Gruß Peter


----------



## Leif (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Das kuriose ist ja, das es ein "Profianglr" vom Team berkley ist. Also der angebliche Fänger. Und das es ja eine Reise nach Dänemark zu gewinnen gegeben haben sollte.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich drücke das mal ganz vorsichtig aus: mir erscheint es so, als wenn beide Fische sich seeeehr ähnlich sehen... :q:q:q Es könnten ja eineiige Zwillinge sein - Familienzusammenführung á la "Lotte" :q:q:q



Eineiige Zwillinge ist gut, aber so eineiig das sogar die Verletzungen gleich sind, das ist in der Natur tatsächlich einzigartig. |krach:

Wer muß sich mit soetwas sein selbstwertgefühl aufbessern, einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Prinzchen (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Merkwürdig... wo ist eigentlich die rechte Hand des Fängers?


----------



## Micha85 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Man sieht hinten die Fingerspitzen des Fängers. 

Wenn man die auf dem ersten Bild mal nur nach Augenmass in relation zum Körper setzt kann der Typ mit der Hand überhaupt nicht Angeln. Knotenbinden oder nur nen Wirbel öffnen unmöglich. :q

Auf dem abfotografierten Bild gibts die selben Fingerspitzen. Hier passen allerdings die relationen.


----------



## Biberacher (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Das ist eine richtige Sauerei!

Und das ist vielleicht für Forellenanlagen ein Rekord, aber mit den Forellen, die in Flüssen und Bächenleben, hat diese edit by Admin* nichts gemein!

*Hinweis:
Bitte nicht vom guten Ton abweichen!


----------



## Sr70Chris (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

ihr spezis das sieht man schon das a die forelle tot ist und b das es fake ist und c werden die fotos von fischen mittlerweile so ran gezoomt das sie 10 kg schwerer sind ! die hat höchstens 9kg auf dem orignal pic so viel dazu


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Omg ...


----------



## Tradnats (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Die Lichtreflektionen sind auch haargenau gleich^^


----------



## Zoddl (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Die Lichtreflektionen sind auch haargenau gleich^^


Liegt wohl daran, dass es das gleiche Bild ist bzw. aus dem Original herausgeschnitten wurde!|wavey:

Wenn mans vergleicht passen Lichtspiel, Lage und Stellung des Fisches und sogar die Finger vom originalen Fänger mit dem "Fake" - Bild überein.

Da scheidet selbst die eineiige Zwillingsvaiante aus...


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

ich will ja nicht unken und ich mag mich täuschen, aber auf mich machen einige Forellenfangbilder den Eindruck, als wenn man da nachgeholfen hätte. Vorder- und Hintergrund passen irgendwie mitunter nicht in mein "Bild"... Schnitte sind aber zumindest bei jpegs nicht wirklich sichtbar. Daher auch nur mein Eindruck.


----------



## david24 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Die beiden haben anscheiend auch genau die gleichen Finger... UND an der gleichen Stelle... Die rechten Finger kann man nur erahnen... SO kann man keine Forelle halten... Die würde so wegrutschen...!


----------



## Andreas14 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Im November gefangen pfftt... Mit nem t shirt war ich das letzte mal im september draussen... und grün zeug is schon seit oktober net mehr auf den bäumen.

petri
Andreas


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

das ist ein fake auf unterstem niveau und das in jeder hinsicht, der "künstler hat es nicht einmal für nötig erachtet die markannten merkmale zum originalfoto zu entfernen! na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das original nicht auch schon ein fake ist, reingehauen...


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Finds schon immer bedenklich, wenn der Fänger den Fisch extrem Richtung Kamera streckt


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Wenn man nicht mit Photoshop umgehen kann, sollte man es besser bleiben lassen ....


----------



## latitude (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

voll FAKE,
das sieht doch ein blinder das es ne Fotomontage ist.

Echt Armselig


----------



## Siever (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ein ganz mieser Fake ist. Was stimmt denn bitte mit dem Besitzer der Anlage nicht?? Wie kann ich so ein Bild auf meine Startseite packen! Was für miese Stratgien sind das denn bitte???!! Ihr glaubt nicht, wie viele Menschen darauf reinfallen " Ey geil, solche Dinger gibbet da? Die will ich auch..." Und wenn sie dann entäuscht nach Hause fahren und vielleicht nie wieder kommen. 20Öcken hat der Wirt verdient!

Nachtrag an die Hobbyjuristen: ist das nicht auch offiziell Betrug??

Dem Fänger Petri Heil! Ich lach mich tot! Gut, dass der Name nicht dabei steht!!!


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Nur mal eben ein zwei Beispiele, die meinen Eindruck geweckt hatten...

http://www.angelparadieszurgrafenmuehle.de/typo3temp/pics/49e5d93754.jpg

http://www.barweilermuehle.de/typo3temp/pics/f6a226ef5b.jpg

http://www.barweilermuehle.de/typo3temp/pics/b95b4cf563.jpg


----------



## Alaska2010 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Eine Puff-Forelle und und für diese noch ein Fake, lach mich tot#d.


----------



## huppe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

es wurde doch geschafft das der forellenpuff wieder Aufmerksamkeit bekommt .um ein paar Angler wieder an seinen puff hinbekommt , wenn es der Betreiber so nötig hat solch eine fälschung zu veröffentlichen ist es schon arm . ich meinerseits würde da schon garnicht hin fahren zum fischen ( aber wer es BRAUCHT ) der kann es gerne machen und ihn damit noch bei seinen lügen zu unterstützen . lachHaft ist so etwas .Gruß huppe


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ist das schlecht!! Nu weiß ich auch warum ich nicht zum Puff fahre!! Stark!!:-D


----------



## huppe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

 genau richtig 



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ist das schlecht!! Nu weiß ich auch warum ich nicht zum Puff fahre!! Stark!!:-D


----------



## Oeschi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Traurig...............................
Dann lieber kleine Fische ohne Fake!!


----------



## inselkandidat (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

haha:q, wat paar Knaller..geradezu lächerlich


----------



## Raubfischer01 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Vor allem fehlt die rechte Hand des Fängers am Fisch.
Oder kann der den mit einer Hand halten ?


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

peinlich.....einfach nur peinlich |uhoh:


----------



## Downbeat (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Einen so offensichtlichen Fake auf die erste Seite zu stellen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Davon ab, Franky was kommt dir komisch vor an dem Wels?


----------



## Gemini (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Mal nicht direkt dilletantischen Betrug unterstellen! |znaika:
Sieht mir überhaupt nicht nach Fake aus und Bilder im Internet lügen nicht. 

Anbei mein 86er Barsch von gestern 20.00 Uhr...


----------



## Meteraal (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hehe....komisch abstehender Finger unter der Brustflosse und so hell um 20 Uhr im Januar 

Bestimmt neben einen Atonkraftwerk gefangen, nur so kann ich mir die Größe erklären...:q


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Also - meine schwerste Forelle letztes Jahr (aus Millerscheid - und aus keiner der hier genannten Anlagen!) wog 5,7 kg - ich bin nun auch kein Schwächling, aber so strahlend könnte ich das beinahe 4-fache davon nicht hinhalten - zudem drückten sich die Finger durch das Eigengewicht meiner "Mini" Forelle von "nur" 5,7 kg auf meinem Bild ordentlich in den Bauch des Fisches ein - was meiner Ansicht nach gerade bei einem "Pellet-Bomber" aus der Zucht nicht zu vermeiden ist!

....ich würde sagen, dass dieses Bild gleich aus mehreren Gründen "ein gewisses Geschmäckle" hat - oder es ist einfach nur sehr amateurhaft aufgenommen worden, so dass ein TOTAL falscher Eindruck entstanden ist....wer weiß das schon???....lol

|uhoh:

...der Grat zwischen "Werbung" und dem rechtlich u.U. relevanten Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen kann manchmal im Leben ein sehr schmaler Grat sein...))

...möglicherweise läßt ja mal jemand die Fakten im vorliegenden Fall rechtssicher überprüfen, der sich getäuscht fühlt & vielleicht sogar deswegen eine Vermögensverfügung vornahm, dort angelte usw....)) - mich würde interessieren, *was von beidem* *hier* gegeben ist - was ich natürlich nicht weiß & auch garnicht wissen KANN.

...aber eine Ahnung habe ich schon...))...ist aber REINE Spekulation!

*WENN *es eine bewußte Täuschung *WÄRE* bzw. eine Fälschung, *DANN* könnte man auch über wettbewerbsrechtliche Rechtsverstöße nachdenken - wobei dann auch die "seriösen" Mitbewerber zum Kreis der Geschädigten gehören würden......und durchaus ein relevantes wirtschaftliches & rechtliches Interesse an einer Klärung hätten...

Sollte in diesem Fall auch noch die ausgelobte Reise "vergeben" worden sein, dann bekommt das Ganze so langsam wirklich einen faden Beigeschmack & der Kreis der Geprellten könnte deutlich größer sein - die strafrechtliche Relevanz allerdings auch!

))

Ernie


----------



## elloschka (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ist schön (schlecht) Photogeshopt.
Die Finger auf den Fotos sind die gleichen.
Die Forelle ist die gleiche inclusive Biegung dieser.
Schöner beschiß!!!!!


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - meine schwerste Forelle letztes Jahr (aus Millerscheid - und aus keiner der hier genannten Anlagen!) wog 5,7 kg - ich bin nun auch kein Schwächling, aber so strahlend könnte ich das beinahe 4-fache davon nicht hinhalten - zudem drückten sich die Finger durch das Eigengewicht meiner "Mini" Forelle von "nur" 5,7 kg auf meinem Bild ordentlich in den Bauch des Fisches ein - was meiner Ansicht nach gerade bei einem "Pellet-Bomber" aus der Zucht nicht zu vermeiden ist!
> 
> ....ich würde sagen, dass dieses Bild gleich aus mehreren Gründen "ein gewisses Geschmäckle" hat - oder es ist einfach nur sehr amateurhaft aufgenommen worden, so dass ein TOTAL falscher Eindruck entstanden ist....wer weiß das schon???....lol
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich denke das wird auch ganz von alleine kommen. Aber das sich auch noch ein Profiangler von Berkley damit präsentiert |krach:


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Wie ich auch mitbekommen habe. Ist die Orginalforelle im August 2011 in der Blinker gewesn. Für einen Bericht über die. Könnt ihr ja mal prüfen wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

@Downbeat:
Am Wels kommt mir soweit nix komisches vor. Ich suche nur auf dem Bild die Schaufel, mit dem man den Fänger eingebuddelt haben könnte...

@ Leif:
Profiangler von Berkley? Weiss der denn davon????


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Franky schrieb:


> @Downbeat:
> Am Wels kommt mir soweit nix komisches vor. Ich suche nur auf dem Bild die Schaufel, mit dem man den Fänger eingebuddelt haben könnte...


 
das Störbild meinst du, oder|kopfkrat


----------



## mili60 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Raubfischer01 schrieb:


> Vor allem fehlt die rechte Hand des Fängers am Fisch.
> Oder kann der den mit einer Hand halten ?


 
Hallo,

das ist erklärbar. Die rechte Hand wird von hinten unter den Kiemendeckel geschoben.
Dann sieht man die auf dem Foto auch nicht mehr.

Das haben die uns in Alaska beim fotografieren der Lachse so beigebracht. Funktioniert auch ganz gut.

Aber 19 KG sind so kaum zu stemmen. Und Laub im November..|kopfkrat

Auch aus meiner Sicht eine Fälschung


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo, ich gehe davon aus. Die angeln doch alle zusammen und kennen sich gut. 

http://www.teamtft.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=41&Itemid=90
im Juni siehst du ihn. kannst ja weiter googeln dann danach.


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

@ Fischandy:
Danke - war noch nich fit...

@ Downbeat:
Guck Dir mal links die "Schwanzflosse" an...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Bin nicht bei Facebook. 
http://de-de.facebook.com/people/Semi-Belahouane/100001469377213
Vielleicht schickt ihm dort mal jemand den Link zu diesem Trööt. Wäre doch interessant zu lesen, was er zu dem Foto sagt.


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ein User aus einem anderen Forum hat vorhin dort angerufen.  haben sich unwissend gestellt. Aber angeblich wog die Forelle jetzt sogar 21kg laut Aussage am Telefon.


----------



## Tomlan (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

eindeutig ne Montage,...für mich ist die linke Hand entscheidend, da sollte doch der Fisch aufliegen und damit "Eindellungen" am Fischkörper verursachen....??!!


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Tomlan schrieb:


> eindeutig ne Montage,...für mich ist die linke Hand entscheidend, da sollte doch der Fisch aufliegen und damit "Eindellungen" am Fischkörper verursachen....??!!



Viel entscheidener ist ja ob es die gleiche Forelle wie auf dem anderen Bild ist und nicht mehr.


----------



## Fred1987 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bin nicht bei Facebook.
> http://de-de.facebook.com/people/Semi-Belahouane/100001469377213
> Vielleicht schickt ihm dort mal jemand den Link zu diesem Trööt. Wäre doch interessant zu lesen, was er zu dem Foto sagt.




Hab ich gemacht... Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort... Kommt natürlich hier rein, falls was kommt


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Was haste ihm denn geschrieben?


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Leif schrieb:


> Viel entscheidener ist ja ob es die gleiche Forelle wie auf dem anderen Bild ist und nicht mehr.


Es ist mit 100,1% Sicherheit das gleiche Bild!
Abgesehen davon, dass sämtliche Reflexionen der Forelle auf beiden Bildern den exakt gleichen Verlauf haben, sind auf beiden Bildern die "Schmutzstellen" gleich.

Links neben der Brustflosse läuft z.B. auf beiden Bildern eine kleine Blutspur mit exakt gleichem Verlauf. Wie soll das gehen? Die Verschmutzungen im Maulbereich sind nahezu deckungsgleich.

Einer der Unterschiede ist der fehlende Schmutzfleck links oberhalb der Bauchflosse vom "Originalbild". Auf dem Bild der "19Kilo Forelle" findet sich an der Stelle ein kreisrunder Schmierfleck. Ist zwar ziemlich schwer zu erkennen, aber wenn man es erstmal gesehen hat, fällts einem auch auf. Die Bereiche drumherum sind auf jedenfall auffallend detailreicher/schärfer.


Also die Frage, ob es die gleiche Forelle ist, stellt sich mir nicht. Einzig würde mich interessieren, welche Ausrede den Jungs dazu einfällt? War doch sicher nur spassig gemeint... 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Fischhaker (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

DIe Finger die am hinteren Teil der Forelle zu sehen sind, sind auch identisch un bei dem einem Bild total unproportional zum Körper.

Sauerei#d


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

HUHU, der Text auf der Homepage wurde entfernt. Ich find  das immer kurioser.


----------



## kaizr (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Naja, die haben wohl an einer VHS in einem Abendkurs das Werkzeug "magnetisches Lasso" kennen gelernt. Sind allerdings nicht annähernd in der Lage das zu nutzen.

Wer sich mit Taten anderer schmückt bekommt auch andere Medaillien.

Mir fehlen die Worte. Einfach weit verbreiten, damit Niemand auf diese &/()/&&/!(/&/"((!/!/!! reinfällt.


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo, und jetzt ist das Foto gleich ganz verschwunden........


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Und liebe Leute, sitz ihr gut. Wie ich gerade gelesen habe und auch überprüft habe ist die Gallerie gleich mitgeändert worden.

http://www.angelparadieszurgrafenmuehle.de/index.php?id=11

Schaut mal welches Foto dabei ist.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Wieso fassen die die Forellen im hinteren Bereich alle an, als ob die Gicht in den Fingern hätten?
Durch eine ganze Hand auf dem Bild wäre so eine häßliche Puff-Forelle auch nicht mehr entstellt, als sie es ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Leif schrieb:


> Und liebe Leute, sitz ihr gut. Wie ich gerade gelesen habe und auch überprüft habe ist die Gallerie gleich mitgeändert worden.
> 
> http://www.angelparadieszurgrafenmuehle.de/index.php?id=11
> 
> Schaut mal welches Foto dabei ist.



bzw. welches nicht?!


----------



## Fred1987 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Echt armselig. Glaube sowas spricht sich noch mehr rum, als der angebliche Rekordfang.

Ich finde das sowieso eklig und uninteressant so große vollgepumpte Forellen zu fangen, die gemästet werden um dann eigtl nur als Werbung für den See zu dienen.
Es ist doch viel schöner eine freilebende Forelle zu fangen, selbst wenn diese meist kleiner sind als die gezüchteten. 

PS: Dass das Foto FAKE ist, wurde ja geklärt, sonst wäre es nicht von der Homepage genommen worden, außerdem ist der Fänger mit weitaus kleineren Forellen auf FB zu sehen, warum sollte er dann kein Foto seines U-Boots posten?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ises das überhaupt wert sich darüber aufzuregen?Ich mein, ich war gestern bei McD und mein Burger war weder genauso groß noch so schön wie der in der Werbung. Ey Leute das ist werbung!!! Wer da wahrheitsgetreue Fangbilder erwartet ist m.M.n selbst schuld! 
Das mit der Dänemarkreise ist ne ganz andere(und viel ernstere) Sache da ist klar jemand um seinen Reisespaß geprellt worden und sowas ist nicht nur ne Sauerei sondern dürfte)sollte) ernsthafte rechtliche Konsequenzen haben!!


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Nun lasst das bitte hier nicht zu einer pro/contra Forellenpuff-Diskussion verkommen, da gibt es einige zu im Board! :r

Die Nummer ist inkl. des Salto-Rückwärts doch dermaßen interessant; der Trööt des Jahres schon im Januar?

Bin gespannt, ob der Betreiber der Anlage oder der ehem. abgebildete Teamangler sich hier (oder auch woanders) zu dem Thema äußern!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun lasst das bitte hier nicht zu einer pro/contra Forellenpuff-Diskussion verkommen, da gibt es einige zu im Board! :r
> 
> Die Nummer ist inkl. des Salto-Rückwärts doch dermaßen interessant; der Trööt des Jahres schon im Januar?
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob der Betreiber der Anlage oder der ehem. abgebildete Teamangler sich hier (oder auch woanders) zu dem Thema äußern!


 
...vielleicht sogar irgendwo unter Eid?

:m

E.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun lasst das bitte hier nicht zu einer pro/contra Forellenpuff-Diskussion verkommen, da gibt es einige zu im Board! :r



Denke ich auch, trotzdem ne riesen Sauerei sowas!! Wäre schön von dem Betreiber hier mal was zu lesen bekommen.Ist ja auch in seinem Interesse


----------



## marcus7 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Boa 19Kg-Forelle:k, da muss ich unbedingt hin-so schnell wie möglich - koste es was es wolle:q

Das Störfoto mit dem Fänger ohne Beine ist auch nicht schlecht.

Das Welsbild ist doch auch Fake, wie die Umrisse in den Hintergrund übergehen...Fänger steht im Wasser ohne wirklich Wellen zu verursachen etc...:q

Freak-Show


----------



## Sebastian8686 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Moin,
meiner Meinung nach ein und der selbe Fisch. Tja wenn dem Teichbetreiber nix besseres einfällt um Leute an den Teich zu bekommen!


----------



## Leif (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Sebastian8686 schrieb:


> Moin,
> meiner Meinung nach ein und der selbe Fisch. Tja wenn dem Teichbetreiber nix besseres einfällt um Leute an den Teich zu bekommen!



In erster Linie geht es ja um die Reise die es gar nicht gab.


----------



## GandRalf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Moin auch,

Abgesehen von "Montage" oder nicht, wird mir immer ganz anders, wenn ich Forellen mit derart verkrüppelten (Schwanz)Flossen und Oberkiefern sehe...#d


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Leif schrieb:


> In erster Linie geht es ja um die Reise die es gar nicht gab.


Die Nummer hat viele Aspekte;

- die Reise
_Mir z.B. ziemlich schnuppe, hab eine Zeit lang im Veranstaltungsbereich gearbeitet & sehr oft mitbekommen, wohin die 'Gewinne' gehen, da glaub ich eh an nix mehr._

- die juristische Betrachtungsweise
_Ernies Steckenpferd, für mich nicht erstrangig, aber durchaus interessant._

- die 'moralische' Seite
_Finde ich am interessantesten. Es steht wohl ausser Frage, dass (auch) in der Anlage riesige Fische zu kriegen sind. Muss man da mit 'nem gefakten Bild werben? *Wie peinlich!!!* Das stille verschwinden lassen erinnert mich an die ganzen Skandale, die ständig in der Politik laufen. _

- der Teamangler
_War__ Semi Belahouane Teil der Verarsche oder wurde er mit verarscht? Was wohl Pure Fishing/Berkley dazu meint?  Keine gute PR..._


_Alles natürlich voraussetzend, dass das gefakt war.  |rolleyes_

_Betreiber & Teamangler haben ja die Möglichkeit Stellung zu beziehen und die Sachlage zu klären, anstatt zu 'wulffen'._
_Wäre vielleicht in diesem Fall auch besser, nach vorn zu gehen, einen Kotau zu machen, Besserung zu loben._
_Allemal besser, als auf vergessen zu setzen._
_Könnte mich totlachen, weil zukünftig jedes Fangbild aus der Anlage von Hunderten Leuten mit der Lupe untersucht wird. Keine gut PR (ich wiederhole mich, jaja)._

_Wie heisst es bei 'Anonymous' so schön: _
_"...we are legion, we do not forgive, we do not forget..." #6_


----------



## Leif (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo Kati, Hut ab, viel wahres gesprochen.

Das jedes Foto mit Superaugen betrachtet wird ist klar. 

Aktuell werden ja ein paar Fotos in anderen Foren auseinander genommen. Unter anderem das STÖRFOTO in der Gallerie dort. Kann natürlich sein das der Mann keine Beine hat. Aber jetzt wird sowas natürlich sehr kritisch beobachtet.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Vor allen Dingen hätte man durchaus für solch´ einen Werbeeffekt auch so einen Riesen kaufen können.

Nur für ein Bild hätte man sie auch tot & on the rocks anliefern lassen können - klar - wäre auch gelogen - aber irgendwie noch halbwegs stilvoll & clever!

Die Riesen sind teuer - aber die gibt es zu kaufen - zumeist aus der Salzwasseraufzucht in DK oder Norge - ist aber ein Riesenaufwand, weil die Bomber dann innerhalb eines Jahres langsam wieder auf Süßwasser umgewöhnt werden müssen & trotzdem noch hochsensibel sind, wenn man sie hier besetzt!

Aber es wäre allemale "günstiger" gewesen, als solch´ eine fragwürdige und u.U. rufschädigende Kampagne ins Rollen zu bringen.

Naja - offenbar hält´ man die Zielgruppe der Werbung für doof - nun ja - ich hege Zweifel, ob das Ganze nun noch den beabsichtigten Werbeeffekt hat.

...aber leider wird Dieter Bohlen mal wieder Recht behalten - es ist beinahe egal, ob gut oder schlecht über einen geschrieben & geredet wird - Hauptsache ist, *DASS* über einen geschrieben / geredet wird...!

...und der Name der Anlage ist zumindest jetzt einigen Leuten mehr bekannt - ob das positiv ist, bleibt abzuwarten!

Ich finde es trotzdem etwas merkwürdig - und falls dabei mit unlauteren Mitteln gearbeitet wurde, dann stärkt das mein Vertrauen in die Anlage samt Betreiber nicht, sondern macht mich skeptisch & ich fahre woanders hin, wo man halbwegs sicher sein kann, nicht SO veräppelt zu werden!

Ernie


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ich frage mich bei der ganzen Aktion, wie viel Leutchen mitbekommen, dass man gewisse Zweifel an der Glaubhaftigkeit hegen könnte... Vermutlich nicht viele, denn ich glaube, es gibt wesentlich mehr Angler ohne Netzzugang als mit - egal ob man Besucher dieser Etablissements betrachtet oder solche, die "in freier Wildbahn" rumlümmeln...


----------



## Leif (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Franky, aber gerade in der Forellenszene spricht sich viel rum.


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Kein Plan, wie weit die Mundpropaganda bei sowas wirkt...


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

...hihihi...also ich wurde von einem Kumpel beim Forellenteichangeln angesprochen & auf diese eher lächerlich eingestufte Aktion hingewiesen, BEVOR ich´s hier im Netz gelesen hatte....!



Also - die "Runde" macht das schon - auch ohne Netz!

#6

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



> Naja - offenbar hält´ man die Zielgruppe der Werbung für doof - nun ja -  ich hege Zweifel, ob das Ganze nun noch den beabsichtigten Werbeeffekt  hat.



Diese Klientel ist ja auch wohl so (doof)!

Und der Bohlen hat recht, auch negative Publicity ist Publicity!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

"Tue Gutes und rede darüber" oder "bau Bockmist und lass andere mal machen" - erreicht beides sein Ziel...  Hast nicht unrecht, Jürgen...
Frage nur: will ich letzteres wirklich haben?! :m Ich bevorzuge definitiv die erste Variante!


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Klientel ist ja auch wohl so (doof)!
> 
> Und der Bohlen hat recht, auch negative Publicity ist Publicity!
> 
> Jürgen


 

Nanana - ganz ehrlich - ich angle an allen möglichen Gewässern, seitdem mein Dad mich mit ca. 3 Jahren das erste Mal mit zu unserer Vereinstalsperre genommen hat und habe das Forellenteichangeln vor einigen Jahren erst für mich entdeckt.

Dort "hole" ich mir gerne mal ne Ladung Fische zum Räuchern - und es ist eine Wissenschaft für sich, die Biester erfolgreich auch dort zu überlisten - klar habe ich meine Lieblingsanlage und stelle mich nicht an einen 4x4 m - Teich.

Aber selbst Pellet-Bomber schmecken mir & ich habe viele Rezepte entdeckt, die ich mit "kleinen" Forellen nicht machen würde.

Aber pauschal die Zielgruppe der Forellenteichangler als "doof" zu titulieren trifft es nicht.

Zudem schau Dir mal den Rest der Anglerschaft an, was die Industrie dort alles "an den Mann" bringt, wie die Werbung läuft, oder die "Artikel" in Angelzeitungen, die leider fast auch nur noch verkappte Werbung sind - und wofür "specimen-hunter" so alles Geld ausgeben, um in der "szene" auch "Hip" zu sein, wenn der richtige Name auf dem Produkt steht - so ganz clever sind da wohl auch nicht alle!

:q

Zudem denke ich, dass es dort nicht "diese Klientel" gibt, sondern dass dort, wie an jedem anderen Gewässer auch, die unterschiedlichsten Typen zusammenfinden und tun, was ihnen Freude bereitet.

:m



Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben. |uhoh:

Lt. Fred1987 gibt's bisher noch keine Facebook-Reaktion von Semi Belahouane, wäre aber auch etwas früh.

Die Anlage selbst kann man leider gar nicht per Mail kontaktieren, haben auf der HP kein Kontaktformular od. email-Adresse; Barweiler Mühle dito.
_(Ist das nicht verpflichtend? Ernie, du weißt das bestimmt )_
Eine Tel.Nr. gibt's, aber da kam bei einem anderen Anrufer ja bereits heraus, dass der Fisch "sogar 2kg schwerer war". 

_Ja-Nee, is klar... |muahah:_


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ist das alles nicht völlig egal? Niemand nimmt solche Mastteile auch nur im entferntesten ernst. Hat nix mit Natur und angeln im eigentlichen Sinn zu tun. Ist doch nur eine Frage der technischen Erzeugung.#d


----------



## BigEarn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...was scheren sich Leute um so ein schäbiges Pelletmutantenvieh? Was ist daran bewundernswert bzw. als Werbung anziehend und wer glaubt ernsthaft, dass der Fang eines solchen Puffmutanten aus dem P&T Becken als Angelrekord bezeichnet werden kann. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es noch Leute, die sich so ein missgebildetes Teil präpariert als "Fisch des Lebens" zu Hause an die Wand hängen würden #q


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bitte beim Thema bleiben. |uhoh:
> 
> Lt. Fred1987 gibt's bisher noch keine Facebook-Reaktion von Semi Belahouane, wäre aber auch etwas früh.
> 
> ...


 
Hm,

eigentlich ist das für *nicht* rein private Seiten verpflichtend - auf den ersten Blick könnte man das wohl erfolgreich monieren!

-->guckst Du:

_"§ 5 TMG verlangt die Angabe einer E-Mail-Adresse im Impressum. Stattdessen nur ein Kontaktformular vorzuhalten, genügt den gesetzlichen Anforderungen nach dem LG Essen (Urteil vom 19.9.2007, Az. 44 O 79/07) nicht." _​ 
))

Abmahnen!....))

E.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ist das alles nicht völlig egal? Niemand nimmt solche Mastteile auch nur im entferntesten ernst...





BigEarn schrieb:


> ...was scheren sich Leute um so ein schäbiges Pelletmutantenvieh?...


Jungs, sorry, in der Schule würde es nun heißen, _'Aufsatzthema verfehlt, sechs, setzen'_.
Es geht hier _nicht_ darum, ob das ein sch*** Fisch ist oder nicht, ob Forellenpuffs sch*** sind, ob Forellenpuffangler noch sch***iger sind, usw., 
sondern: siehe Posting 1 von Themenstarter Leif; 
Fake oder nicht, Betrug oder nicht, und wenn beides mit "ja" zu beantworten wäre, von wem alles und was macht man daraus?

@Ernie
danke!


----------



## Leif (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Kati hat Recht.ansonsten haben wir wieder das kuriose. Catch and realese diskussion. Forellensee ja oder nein. darum gehts nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ich finde es schon beinahe bezeichnend, dass sich *keiner* der Beteiligten hier mal zu Wort meldet. (und sie lesen mit....!!!)

Lägen wir alle so falsch, dann wäre es ja ein leichtes, die Sache zu (er-) klären - und wir müßten nicht wie wild spekulieren, was da nun eigentlich los war.

Wir wissen ja alle nichts Genaues - aber die die es wissen müssen & wissen, melden sich hier nicht zu Wort - obwohl sie sicherlich schon mehrfach auf die "Rekordforelle" & auf dazugehörige Threads hingewiesen & angesprochen wurden.

...natürlich ist Schweigen *kein *Schuldeingeständnis - aber ich an deren Stelle würde etwas dazu sagen / schreiben wollen - alleine schon wegen des Ruf´s meiner Angelanlage.



Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Na Ernie, Stellung beziehen ist halt nur eine Strategiemöglichkeit.

Eine andere wäre, zu hoffen, _"dass das Stahlgewitter bald vorbei ist"_ und das _"in einem Jahr niemand mehr davon redet"_.

Irgendwo hab ich das schon mal gehört...|kopfkrat


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine andere wäre, zu hoffen, _"dass das Stahlgewitter bald vorbei ist"_ und das _"in einem Jahr niemand mehr davon redet"_.
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich das schon mal gehört...|kopfkrat


 
...richtig! Einfach aussitzen, man kennt es ja aus der Politik...wie heißt er noch gleich, ich komm nicht drauf!


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ich glaube nicht, das wir am Thema vorbei sind: Das kann keine Rekordforelle
- im anglerischen Sinne - sein. Das Ding könnte den Preis der deutschen Mastwirtschaft bekommen. Aber ist das hier ein Mästerforum?


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das wir am Thema vorbei sind: Das kann keine Rekordforelle
> - im anglerischen Sinne - sein. Das Ding könnte den Preis der deutschen Mastwirtschaft bekommen. Aber ist das hier ein Mästerforum?


 
Solange der Fisch mit einer Angel gefangen wurde - selbst in einer Teichanlage, ist hier sein Platz!

Obwohl es ja scheint, als sei dieser Fisch eher mit einer "mouse" "gefangen" worden....lol...))

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, es interessiert hier nicht, wie xy über´s Teichangeln im Allgemeinen & im Besonderen denkt - es gehört auch zum Angeln und basta!



All die Karpfenangler sind ja auch richtig hier - und die Karpfen wurden & werden auch so gut wie alle erstmal gezüchtet - gemästet - gekauft - dann besetzt - dann mit Tonnen von Boilies weitergemästet und immer wieder und wieder gefangen und photographiert - aber auch das ist "angeln" und hat hier seinen Platz! *g*

ergo - back to topic - es geht um eine angeblich "geangelte" "Rekordforelle".....

E.


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Nicht jedes Lasso "taucht" zum Fischfang! Da werden einige Cowboys garantiert neidisch! :q:q:q
Ich hatte vorhin mit einem alten Kumpel teleniert, der früher auch geangelt hat und erwähnte beiläufig, wie man offenbar getäuscht wird... Neben diveresten Frozzeleien, nicht nur desbezüglich, kam er aber zu dem Schluss: und genau deshalb hatte er da keinen Bock mehr drauf - ihm ist zu viel Profilierungssucht in der Szene vorhanden. Ausnahmen bestätigen diese Regel...


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

@Dolfin
grundsätzlich gebe ich dir ja recht, dass es eine Diskussion durchaus wert ist, ob in Hälterbecken auf XXL gemästete Fische ein (persönlich!) annehmbares Angelziel sind.
Auch ob man da überhaupt von Rekorden sprechen kann (es sei denn, es geht um Mastrekorde). Die Viecher werden nicht umsonst in den Bestlistings am Randstreifen geführt, wenn überhaupt.

Aber du weißt auch, was das für eine Diskussion wird; Forellenpuff ja/nein, ReFo ja/nein, Rekordjagd ja/nein, usw. usw. bis C&R im Allgemeinen und irgendwann sich alle anpesten.

Ich bitte ja nur darum, dass _hier in diesem Thread_ beim vom TE gestarteten Kernthema _'Fake ja/nein, wer warum wieso,...Sauerei!'_ geblieben wird, weil's für viele Foristen echt heiss ist (7000 Klicks in 3 Tagen) und ansonsten im zuvor genannten Themenbrei vermutlich zermatscht wird.

Nimm diesen Pelletbomber (ist ja ein nettes Wort) als Anlass und starte gerne einen weiteren, eigenen Thread mit deiner Intention, aber wenn du nur ein wenig wühlst, findest du das Dutzendfach.
Ok? |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ist aber schnell wieder still um den "Pelletbomber" geworden...))...mal gespannt, ob es mal ein "Statement" dazu geben wird....ich denke eher nicht...we´ll see...!

E.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hast recht, Ernie.
Aufregung fegte durch alle Foren, aber die Beteiligten sitzen die Nummer wohl stumpf aus und setzen auf Vergessen.

Keinerlei Kommentar, Erklärung, usw. ist aber letztendlich auch 'ne Aussage, hm?!


----------



## Erdmännchen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Es mag zwar recht still geworden sein, aber die Geschichte verbreitet sich immer noch.
Wobei ich mich schon fast frage, inwiefern "Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln" der richtige Bereich ist, es diente in meinem Bekanntenkreis eher dem allgemeinen Amusement. Selbst wenn der See geographisch in meiner Nähe wäre, hier würde ich nicht hingehen. Gutes Beispiel für negative Werbung


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Keinerlei Kommentar, Erklärung, usw. ist aber letztendlich auch 'ne Aussage, hm?!



Man könnte fehlende Dementi ziemlich eindeutig werten, wobei die Vergangenheit da auch schon andere Beispiele hatte. Der Vergleich hinkt zwar gewaltig, aber um HillyBilly mal zu zitieren: "Now, I have to go back to work on my State of the Union speech. And I worked on it until pretty late last night. But I want to say one thing to the American people. I want you to listen to me. I'm going to say this again. I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky. I never told anybody to lie, not a single time; never. These allegations are false. And I need to go back to work for the American people. Thank you."


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Die nächste Merkwürdigkeit ist auch TE Leif aufgefallen:

Der ehemals auf der Grafenmühle-HP abgebildete TFT-Teamangler & Rekordforellenfänger Semi Belahouano steht mit einer weiteren ReFo in der Blinker Jahreshitparade;
26Pfd 400gr., 90cm, 30.9., ebenfalls gefangen in Grafenmühle.

Während andere Grafenmühler Fische, die dem Blinker gemeldet sind, direkt in Grafenmühle gewogen wurden, ist bei diesem Fisch nicht Grafenmühle als Wiegestelle angegeben. Auch nicht etwa irgendeine Wiegestelle im ca. 15Min. gelegenen Heimatort des Fängers, sondern Bode im 160km entfernten Mülheim-Kärlich.
|kopfkrat
Auch dafür kann es natürlich ganz simple Erklärungen geben, keine Frage.
Es reiht sich nur eine Seltsamkeit an die nächste, wenn es um Grafenmühle/Barweiler Mühle geht.
(s. auch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136005 )
#d


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Moin!

Also dass es sich um ein und dieselbe "Forelle" handelt sollte ja nun, wenn man sich die Bilder mal anschaut, feststehen. Ebenso dass es ein Unding ist dass sich niemand, weder Fänger noch Betreiber, dazu bereit erklärt eine Gegen- bzw. Klarstellung zu verfassen. Ich werde das Thema weiterhin mit großem Interesse verfolgen und bin echt gespannt was passiert...


----------



## david24 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Teich doch nicht unbekannt... War denn nicht mal einer dort, und hat den Besitzer drauf angesprochen?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Schon passiert.

Wie ich heute erst gelesen habe, waren schon letzte Woche, (15./17. rum) einige Jungs da; nicht mit Rute & Eintrittsgeld, sondern mit Wut im Gepäck.
Die Rede ist von Theater, Unterschriftenlisten für Sammelklage, Anzeigen.
Presse soll auch da gewesen sein, finde aber nix auf die Schnelle im Netz.

Es geht dabei natürlich vorrangig um die ausgelobte Reise, für die einige wohl desöfteren vor Ort waren und sich betrogen fühlen.

Unter diesen Umständen (mögl. Verfahren halt) ist mit einer Erklärung des Betreibers wohl nicht mehr zu rechnen. 
Schade eigentlich... 

Dass das Bild ein Fake war, steht mittlerweile wohl außer Zweifel. Wie so ein Beschiss doch den Bach runtergehen und zum Bumerang werden kann, einfach herrlich! :m

Nun könnte jedoch der "Rekordfänger" _(darf ich das Wort im Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231913&highlight=Unwort noch nachnominieren?)_ versuchen, seinen Hals aus der Peinlichkeits-Schlinge zu kriegen, aber auch da ist (lautes!) Schweigen im Wald, pardon, im Forellenpuff.

Fast noch spannender, fänd ich ein Statement von TFT/Berkley zu ihrem erfolgreichen Teammitglied :q
Solange die den Mund nicht aufmachen, werd ich mich
jedenfalls beherrschen müssen, mich nicht nass zu machen, wenn ich mal wieder einen im orangen T-Shirt mit den 3 fetten Buchstaben sehe. |clown:


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Naja - mir sind diese beiden "Mühlen" ohnehin zu weit weg, um dort regelmäßig zu angeln, aber ich denke, nach ALLEDEM werde ich mir den eigentlich geplanten Ausflug dorthin auch sparen!

Ursprünglich wollte ich aus Neugier diese Anlagen auch mal beangeln, aber das spare ich mir nun.

Außerdem würde ich vermutlich rausgeworfen, wenn ich mich als "Neuangler" dort vor Ort mal nach dem Photo und dessen "Geschichte" unter Hinweis auf diverse Forenbeiträge erkundige - dafür ist mir der Sprit zu teuer!!!

Mir reichen schon die hier aufgezeigten "Ungereimtheiten" und die Tatsache, dass niemand von den Betroffenen mal öffentlich Stellung nimmt völlig aus, um mir meine PERSÖNLICHE Meinung darüber zu bilden!

Also - ich habe heute mal 34 € für meine Rheinkarte gelöhnt & wenn mich die Pelletbomber jucken, dann fahre ich weiterhin zu meiner Stammanlage, bei der ALLES mit rechten Dingen zugeht!!!

Da ist mein Geld wohl besser angelegt!!!



Ernie


----------



## kspr (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schon passiert.
> 
> Fast noch spannender, fänd ich ein Statement von TFT/Berkley zu ihrem erfolgreichen Teammitglied :q
> Solange die den Mund nicht aufmachen, werd ich mich
> jedenfalls beherrschen müssen, mich nicht nass zu machen, wenn ich mal wieder einen im orangen T-Shirt mit den 3 fetten Buchstaben sehe. |clown:




Man sollte jetzt auch nicht alle von TFT über einen Kamm scheren, ich weiß das es genug gibt die dem genauso skeptisch entgegenblicken wie wir. 

Ich hoffe das bald ein Statement der verantwortlichen folgt, denn sonst ist die viele Arbeit die sich Lars Lindemann, Dirk Glinka und co gemacht haben wirklich für die Katz. 

Und das finde ich ziemlich schade.


petri
David


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kspr schrieb:


> Man sollte jetzt auch nicht alle von TFT über einen Kamm scheren...


Das wollte ich auch nicht damit tun,
sondern nur provozieren, um das Schweigen an allen Fronten anzuprangern.

Es darf sicherlich angenommen werden, dass TFT als Team nicht in diese Schmierenkomodie involviert ist.

Aber machen wir uns nix vor:
wenn SB weiterhin nix dazu verlauten lässt und sich dann auch TFT nicht äußert, bleibt auch Sch***e an den Hacken des Teams kleben.


----------



## Leif (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kspr schrieb:


> Man sollte jetzt auch nicht alle von TFT über einen Kamm scheren, ich weiß das es genug gibt die dem genauso skeptisch entgegenblicken wie wir.
> 
> Ich hoffe das bald ein Statement der verantwortlichen folgt, denn sonst ist die viele Arbeit die sich Lars Lindemann, Dirk Glinka und co gemacht haben wirklich für die Katz.
> 
> ...



Hi du hast schon recht. man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Was ist denn TFT? Wenn die besten 5 Angler sich einer Anlage zusammentun gibt es ein neues Team oder?

Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden gehabt?


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ein TFT-Mitglied hat mich angeschrieben:

Semi B ist _kein_ TFT-Teamangler, sondern gehört lediglich zu einem der 'Trout-Teams', in diesem Fall von Berkley.

Das war auch für mich auf der TFT-Homepage so differenziert nicht/nur schwer erkennbar.
TFT ist lt. seiner Aussage auch um Aufklärung der Nummer aktiv bemüht.

Bin mal gespannt, was da noch kommt...


----------



## steve71 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Zitat von Dolfin:

"Ich glaube nicht, das wir am Thema vorbei sind: Das kann keine Rekordforelle
- im anglerischen Sinne - sein. Das Ding könnte den Preis der deutschen Mastwirtschaft bekommen. Aber ist das hier ein Mästerforum?"

Genau das gleiche kam mir auch sofort in den Sinn, Hans#6 

Ich habe früher auch so einige Stunden an Forellenseen verbracht und viele schöne Erlebnisse dort gehabt. 

Aber die Vorstellung, mich mit einer Fettgefütterten Forelle zu brüsten und von einem Rekordfisch aus einem Forellensee zu sprechen finde ich ziemlich abartig! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

...Forellenseen sind wohl wie die BILD-Zeitung - alle finden´s doof & niemand liest sie - aber alle wissen, was drinsteht....und es gibt ne riesengroße "Auflage"---> lol!!!

))

Ich stehe dazu, AUCH gerne mal an einer gepflegten Teichanlage zu angeln und mir was zum räuchern zu "holen" - und ich fühle mich deswegen nicht wie ein minderwertiger Angler, da ich es "on Top" zu meinem "normalen" angeln als Bereicherung sehe.

Da können ruhig mal einige die Nase rümpfen - das kümmert mich nicht und niemand wird gezwungen, dort zu angeln & es muss auch niemand gut finden.

Mir schmecken auch die Pellet-Tölpel!

...und es ist komisch, wieviele Anlagen dieser Art gut existieren können, obwohl dort ja "niemand" zu angeln scheint....*grins* !?!



E.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...Forellenseen sind wohl wie die BILD-Zeitung - alle finden´s doof & niemand liest sie - aber alle wissen, was drinsteht....und es gibt ne riesengroße "Auflage"---> lol!!!
> 
> ))
> 
> ...


 
genau so sehe ich das und anhabe ich das auch.
Logisch, dass ich mir die Fische mal anschaue und mit dem Betreiber rede, was denn so gefüttert wird.
Und wenn die alle angefressene Flossen haben, war ich da das letzte Mal
Aber grundsätzlich nix dagegen. Da sollen lieber die Bachforellen weiter schwimmen.

Gruß A.


----------



## bullet05 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

ausserdem sieht mann bei beiden nicht die rechte hand die denn fisch hält .Finde ich etwas schwer denn fisch nicht beide hände unterzulegen.


----------



## TroutFighter (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo, Freunde,

Ich fahre schon sehr lange an Forellenanlagen, hier und auch in Dänemark, Belgien, Holland und Italien.
Es ist, ausser mal das Zanderangeln, meine Passion. 
Es ist leider nie dazu gekommen, dasss ich das Fliegenfischen nicht gelernt habe. Kann mir aber vorstellen, das es mit Sicherheit ein vielfaches mehr Spaß macht, eine gesunde und quirllige Forelle aus einem glasklaren Bach in den Bergen zu fangen.
Nur ist es im Ruhrgebiet schwer solche Bäche zu finden.
Deswegen finde ich Anlagen wie Grafenmühle einen guten Ersatz um gute Forellen zu fangen.
Warum solch ein Foto genutzt wird, hat für mich nur den Sinn Leute zu locken. 
Was es mit dem TeamTFT in dieser Sache auf sich hat, verstehe ich nicht.
Die haben doch direkt mit dieser Anlage nichts zu tun. Nur weil einer Mitpächter ist/war, versucht ihr parrallen aufzubauen. Auch der Fänger ist bei Berkley, ja, aber hat er eine Teamkleidung an?
Brüstet sich Berkley mit dem Fang? 

Ich sehe nur die Anlage als Verantwortlichen, werde orange noch Berkley an der Sache beteiligt.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



TroutFighter schrieb:


> Hallo, Freunde,
> 
> Ich fahre schon sehr lange an Forellenanlagen, hier und auch in Dänemark, Belgien, Holland und Italien.
> Es ist, ausser mal das Zanderangeln, meine Passion.
> ...



Naja - "nur" der Anlage die Verantwortung zu geben ist ein wenig zu einfach, oder?

Wenn ich dort auf dem "Photo" wäre, dann wäre mir, gerade als recht bekanntem Angler, doch auch an einer Klärung gelegen, oder???

Selbst dann, wenn ich von dem "Bild" nix wusste...?!

Ist schon alles etwas dubios...auch die Sache mit der Wiegestelle usw...

Das sich nun so gar keiner der Beteiligten mal äußert, dass kann man eigentlich fast nur so deuten, als ob da Verfahren in Gang gekommen sind - DANN macht es durchaus Sinn, wenn alle schweigen, die eigentlich etwas dazu wissen müssten.

Aber wenn es "sauber" zugegangen WÄRE, dann könnte man die Sache doch problemlos kurz erklären bzw. aufklären...und DAS ist bis dato nicht passiert, was ich ebenfalls etwas merkwürdig finde....!

Naja - vielleicht "klärt" sich ja alles noch auf.......so oder so!?

E.


----------



## pike-81 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Fake-Fotos sind schon echt arm. Das fängt allerdings auch schon beim Vorhalten und aufrunden beim Messen an.
Wenn jemand sowas nötig hat, juckt mich das nicht. Darunter leidet ja sein eigenes Ansehen.
Werbung ist halt Werbung. Da wird doch in allen Branchen übertrieben und geschummelt. Überall.
Nur das mit der Reise ist echt der Hammer! Das gehört strafrechtlich verfolgt. Ist ja wie Lotto ohne Gewinne.
Soviel zum Rekord:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/42-regenbogenforelle.html

Petri


----------



## Semmi (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo Zusammen
Hier mal die Richtigstellung und Aufklärung zum Foto der Rekordforelle. Wie ihr alle schon bemerkt habt ist das Foto schon verschwunden. Dieses Foto wurde ohne mein wissen und Einverständnis verändert und im Internet veröffentlicht. Und genau aus diesem Grund wurden es auch gelöscht. Weder die Firma Berkley ,TFT oder sonst wer die mit mir Angeln sind dran intressiert sich mit solchen Fotos in verbindung bringen zu lassen, oder zu profilieren.
Ich möchte mich bei alle Leuten die da durch unannehmlichkeiten hatten endschuldigen, auch wenn ich nichts dafür kann.


----------



## feko (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Dann laß das ma lieber mit der Entschuldigung-
wieso für was entschuldigen für was man nix kann?
Aber dein Komment zu dieser Sache ist schon mal was
Ich an deiner Stelle wäre ziemlich verärgert wenn mein Gesicht für irgend eine Werbeaktion herhalten muß.
Also,ich für meinen Teil mußte diesen thread mit einem grinsen lesen,schon peinlich was man durch so n blödes Foto alles heraufbeschrören kann...

aber was solls,Lügen haben kurze Beine-und das Board viele Member,die glaube ich diese Anlage jetzt meiden
v


----------



## Leif (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo Semi,

Sag uns doch bitte ganz genau wann du es erfahren hast.
Dann erkläre doch bitte im gleichen Zug warum die Forellen kurisoerweise in 160km  Entfernung gewogen werden.
Und bleib bitte bei der Wahrheit bevor andere sie aufdecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



> Dieses Foto wurde ohne mein wissen und Einverständnis verändert und im Internet veröffentlicht.


Von wem dann denn eigentlich?

Und war dem/denjenigen nicht klar, dass das Schwierigkeiten geben muss, wenn die Dich als "Fänger" da vorher nicht fragen?

Und vor allem:
*Warum* hätten die das tun und riskieren sollen ohne vorherige Absprache?

Was hätte da jemand davon, ausser wie jetzt Vermutungen und schlechte Publicity?



> Weder die Firma Berkley ,TFT oder sonst wer die mit mir Angeln sind dran intressiert sich mit solchen Fotos in verbindung bringen zu lassen, oder zu profilieren.


Auch da stellt sich wieder die Frage:
Wer stellt dann sowas warum - und vor allem, wie Du sagst, ohne Dich vorher zu fragen - ins Netz???

Und auch Leifs Frage ist ja nicht ganz unberechtigt:
Wer hat den Fisch gemeldet?
Warum wurde der angeblich in 160km Entfernung gewogen bei vorhandener Wiegestelle vor Ort??

Ich finde es gut, dass Du Dich hier meldest, Fragen bleiben aber noch viele offen...


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Erstmal ein Hoch auf das Internet & ein Hoch auf das Anglerboard!!!

Früher wäre so etwas nicht so schnell & einfach aufgeflogen bzw. mal kritisch hinterfragt worden!

Abgesehen davon würde ich mal einen Blick ins Kunsturhebergesetz werfen, wenn ich "umwissentlich" für so ein Photo u.a. zu Werbezwecken "mißbraucht" worden wäre - gerade als nicht Unbekannter in der "Angel-Szene" würde ich mich da schon mal zur Wehr setzen!!! 

...ist und bleibt aber Privatvergnügen, ob der "unwissentlich" Abgebildete "Fänger" dagegen vorgehen will - oder eben nicht - jedoch bei der Täuschung vieler Kollegen durch den Urheber, Nutznießer & Verbreiter des Bildes hört für mich auch rechtlich der Spaß auf...!

Finde es auch gut, wenn da jetzt mal überhaupt eine Reaktion erfolgte, auch wenn ich Thomas beipflichten muss, dass da noch *VIELE FRAGEN* offen sind.........!

E.


----------



## Leif (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Hallo,


also heisst das das doch jetzt klip und klar das Semi sagt das es die Anlage oder der Webmaster war, der das Foto gefaked hat und/oder reingestellt hat?

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> also heisst das das doch jetzt klip und klar das Semi sagt das es die Anlage oder der Webmaster war, der das Foto gefaked hat und/oder reingestellt hat?
> ...



Ich denke der Kernsatz ist dieser von "Semmi": (- wer auch immer das ist - im Internet kann das JEDER sein!--> ...be careful !).

"Dieses Foto wurde ohne mein wissen und Einverständnis verändert und im Internet veröffentlicht."

...daraus folgere ich:

- es gab ein "Original"-Photo - denn um ein Photo zu "verändern", muss es erstmal ein "echtes" gegeben haben.

Der Rest steht ja da.

-Was auf den echten Bild war, dass wissen wir jetzt auch nicht!
-Wie und was genau da verändert wurde bleibt Spekulation.
-Wer das nun "verändert" & "veröffentlicht" hat, sagt "Semmi" uns nicht!

Also bleibt da viel Platz für Interpretation & Spekulation!



Schon komisch....


E.


----------



## Leif (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Ach by the way, der Fänger des ursprünglichen Fotos ist  in ner anderen Anlage aufgetaucht. Nagelt mich nicht exakt fest. Die Forelle wog um die 3 kg und war gut vorgehalten. Aber wie gesagt nagel mich wegen dem Gewicht nicht fest. Fakt ist der wusste auch nichts. Aber sein Foto schmückt jetzt auch den Flyer für 2012. Ich glaube langsam das wird das bekannteste Forellenfoto des Jahres


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Leif schrieb:


> Ach by the way, der Fänger des ursprünglichen Fotos ist  in ner anderen Anlage aufgetaucht. Nagelt mich nicht exakt fest. Die Forelle wog um die 3 kg und war gut vorgehalten. Aber wie gesagt nagel mich wegen dem Gewicht nicht fest. Fakt ist der wusste auch nichts. Aber sein Foto schmückt jetzt auch den Flyer für 2012. Ich glaube langsam das wird das bekannteste Forellenfoto des Jahres



Tja, WENN er will, dann kann er leicht dagegen vorgehen & dann werden viele Flyer mal ganz schnell zu Papiermüll - ob er will - oder nicht - und warum nicht, dass bleibt ihm überlassen!

...wie gesagt - da ist und bleibt noch sehr viel Platz für Phantasie...trotz seiner "Äußerung" - sofern diese denn auch von "ihm" stammt!

))

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Das wird mir alles zu schnell zu ruhig - ich will nicht, dass die diese Sache so einfach "aussitzen" - gibt es keine NEWS?

Gehört keiner zum Kreis der Betroffenen?

Schade - hatte gehofft, man erhält mal neue Infos...!

E.


----------



## Ronin (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Tja, find ich auch schade, dass es so schnell (zu) ruhig wurde.
Habe den Thread von Anfang an sehr interessiert, wenn auch still, verfolgt. 
Finde, dass nach der "Stellungnahme" von "Semmi" fast noch mehr Fragen offen sind...! #c

Schon mehr als komisch, vielleicht hat man (er) gemerkt, dass ihm das Ganze doch zu heiß wurde und ist wieder untergetaucht  #q

Mehr als komisch - aber vielleicht kommt noch etwas mehr Lich ins Dunkle. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Ronin schrieb:


> Finde, dass nach der "Stellungnahme" von "Semmi" fast noch mehr Fragen offen sind...! #c



Wiso kommt mir das bloß so bekannt vor?#c

Vielleicht fühlt er sich ja zu Höherem berufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

"wulffen" soll ja teilweise von manchen schon als Verb gebraucht werden, wie man so hört......


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

... Soll ja noch fast noch vor "guttenbergern" kommen, hab ich gehört...  :q

Mal ganz ehrlich: ich habe nie erwartet, dass da offiziell eine Stellungnahme kommt. Für mich war das ein "erfrischendes Ereignis" in der angelfreien Zeit :q

War was wie und wofür womit und haste nicht gesehen bezweckt (hat) oder auch doch nicht, wird sich meines Erachtens nicht erschließen (lassen). Ich fand es echt höchstamüsant, es lässt enorm viel Spielraum für Verschwörungstheoretiker und regt die Phantasie extrem an! :q


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich will nicht, dass die diese Sache so einfach "aussitzen" - gibt es keine NEWS?...


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand seinen Kopp aus dem Gestrüpp steckt, ist wohl klein. #c

Ein TFT-Mitglied hat mir geschrieben, dass der auf der Grafenmühle genannte Teilhaber T. Orlowski, der ja im "richtigen" TFT-Team ist, schon vor der Geschichte aus der GbR Grafenmühle ausgestiegen sei. Sein Name steht noch auf der HP, was nicht aktuell wäre. |kopfkrat

"Semmi" hat sich nach seinem kurzen Statement zwar noch mal eingeloggt, hat aber auch nix weiter von sich gegeben. |kopfkrat

In einem anderen Forum haben einige geschrieben, dass sie Mitte Jan. vor Ort waren, als denen ihre Rekordforelle um die Ohren flog.
Die Rede ist von viel Theater, Unterschriftenlisten für gemeinsame Anzeigen, angebl. war auch Presse da, aber ich hab nix ausgraben können.
Irgendwann wird man bestimmt von einem Verfahren lesen, aber dat kann noch dauern.
Fänd ich auch interessant, mal was aus erster Hand hier zu lesen, von jemandem, der dabei war.
Also liebe betroffenen MITLESER, die vor Ort waren oder evtl. sogar Kläger sind, berichtet doch bitte mal. #h


----------



## kspr (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also liebe betroffenen MITLESER, die vor Ort waren oder evtl. sogar Kläger sind, berichtet doch bitte mal. #h



Also wenn ich "kläger" wäre, würde ich einen Sch*** tun und hier auch noch offen kund tun wo sie alles angreifbar sind. Sorry aber bissel nachdenken muss schon drin sein.

Und an den "Hobby-Juristen" hab ich nur folgendes zu sagen. 

Mehr als heiße Luft kommt bei dir leider auch nicht raus.

petri
kspr/David


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Kläger = die, die sich betrogen fühlen, Ansprüche stellen und somit klagen _(=völlig unkritisch, sich hier zu äußern)_
Beklagte = die, gegen die eine Klage gerichtet ist
#d
Um das unterscheiden zu können, muß man nicht mal Hobbyjurist sein. Sorry, aber bissel nachdenken muss schon drin sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kspr schrieb:


> Also wenn ich "kläger" wäre, würde ich einen Sch*** tun und hier auch noch offen kund tun wo sie alles angreifbar sind. Sorry aber bissel nachdenken muss schon drin sein.
> 
> Und an den "Hobby-Juristen" hab ich nur folgendes zu sagen.
> 
> ...



...soso....naja - ich bin bei dieser Sache auch nicht selbst Betroffen, weil ich in diesen Anlagen nicht angle, finde den Vorgang an sich aber überaus amüsant & rechtlich nicht uninteressant, bei dem, was dort offenbar geschehen ist.

Aber irgendwie lese ich bei dir raus, dass Dir etwas an mir oder meinen Aussagen nicht paßt - wo ist denn genau Dein Problem?

Der "Hobby-Jurist" hat übrigens ein abgeschlossenes Jura-Studium & kann wenigsten *mit* entsprechender Qualifikation "heiße Luft" rauslassen, wenn es um rechtliche Dinge geht.

...solltest Du auch einen juristischen Beruf ausüben, so stehe ich für jeden Disput gerne zur Verfügung - wenn nicht, dann red´ nicht so abfällig über "heiße Luft", nur weil Du es anscheinend nicht verstehst....

Was hast Du denn so gelernt, dass Du der Meinung bist, mich oder meine hier getätigten Statements zu dem Vorgang überhaupt beurteilen zu können?

Bzw. WAS hättest Du denn von mir, als persönlich nicht Betroffenem, so erwartet???




Ernie

PS. 

FALLS es da überhaupt Kläger geben sollte, dann hat dieser Thread ihnen sicherlich einige der größten Ungereimtheiten bei dem Sachverhalt aufgezeigt & evtl. sogar die Themen für Beweisanträge an die Hand gegeben - gilt auch für alle pot. "Geschädigten", die evtl. wirklich mal eine Strafanzeige gemacht haben könnten.

Allenfalls der Beklagte hätte etwas davon, sich in Schweigen zu hüllen - die Kläger sicher nicht!...sie profitieren eher von den Infos hier & auch von dem hierdurch entstandenen öffentl. Druck bzw. von dem Interesse, welches sich hier deutlich zeigt!


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kläger = die, die sich betrogen fühlen, Ansprüche stellen und somit klagen _(=völlig unkritisch, sich hier zu äußern)_
> Beklagte = die, gegen die eine Klage gerichtet ist
> #d
> Um das unterscheiden zu können, muß man nicht mal Hobbyjurist sein. Sorry, aber bissel nachdenken muss schon drin sein.



Denke, er hat da etwas falsch oder nicht verstanden.

Dieser Thread und unser aller Interesse hilft den *Klägern *allenfalls, falls es denn welche gibt!?!

...ja - und irgendwie weiß ich auch nicht, was er gerade mit mir oder meinen Aussagen hier drin für ein Problem hat - aber ich denke, dass kläre ich mit dem leicht bildungsfern wirkenden Jüngling lieber per PN. - das gehört hier nicht rein!

E.


----------



## Carphunter87 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Denke, er hat da etwas falsch oder nicht verstanden.
> 
> Dieser Thread und unser aller Interesse hilft den *Klägern *allenfalls, falls es denn welche gibt!?!
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Gar keine Info seit einem Monat, verdammt. #t
Aber die Beschei$$er sollen nicht glauben, dass der Netzschwarm der Angler seine Augen verschließt,
...
_we do not forgive
we do not forget
_...
gilt auch für Teile hier.

By the way:
Grafenmühle und die Beteiligten hätten sich ihren Fake sparen können, denn es gibt seit 2010 ein Video von einer größeren Rekordforelle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_8F9o_WApU&feature=player_embedded
und besser als das Foto ist es auch noch
|rolleyes


----------



## Tim1983 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Was für Drogen hat der Typ im Video denn genommen?
Verrückt :vik:


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Und ihr schenkt so einem Idioten auch noch aufmerksamkeit... und postet einen Link zu diesem Mist-Video


----------



## marcus7 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Eine, wie ich finde, gelungene Parodie zu der Serie "Flussmonster".

Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, wie er diesen Jeremy Wade nachgeäfft hat:m.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Eine, wie ich finde, gelungene Parodie zu der Serie "Flussmonster".
> 
> Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, wie er diesen Jeremy Wade nachgeäfft hat:m.



Dito!#6
Die Landung ist echt göttlich:m


----------



## kevin91 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

bisschen doof??? die eine is ne goldforelle und die andere nicht.
wie soll dass dann die gleiche sein


----------



## Forelle1997 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

100 prozentig der gleiche Fisch.An der Brustflosse ist bei beiden Bildern ein roter Punkt. ausserdem ist die Schwanzflosse bei beiden Bildern gleich abgeknickt. 

WICHTIG::::: Bei beiden bilden sehen die beiden finger gleich aus, und sind beide an der selben stelle:::::::WICHTIG


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Och Leute... ist schön, dass ihr in den Thread einsteigt, aber bitte dann erstmal lesen oder nur überfliegen, auch wenn's ein paar Seiten sind. 
|uhoh:
Beweisaufnahme, Zeugenanhörung, Gutachter, Plädoyer, selbst das Urteil... ist alles bereits gelaufen; der überführte Angeklagte verweigert nur weiterhin die Aussage und das Strafmass ist noch nicht ausgesprochen.


----------



## Zoddl (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Na das sind doch mal interessante Neuigkeiten...


kati48268 schrieb:


> Beweisaufnahme, Zeugenanhörung, Gutachter, Plädoyer, selbst das Urteil... ist *alles bereits gelaufen*????; der überführte Angeklagte verweigert nur weiterhin die Aussage und das Strafmass ist noch nicht ausgesprochen.


... hätteste aber auch schon früher hier posten können!

Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? 


Grüzze


----------



## Micha85 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Seite 1 - 15. Erst die Hausaufgaben, dann Spielen.:m


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Na das sind doch mal interessante Neuigkeiten...
> ... hätteste aber auch schon früher hier posten können!
> Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?
> Grüzze


Zoddl, ehrliches sorry, hab mich total bescheuert ausgedrückt. |rotwerden

Meinte das bildlich für diesen Thread, wo schon lange nachgewiesen wurde, dass das Foto gefakt ist, etc., da die Jungs jetzt wieder ganz von vorn anfingen.

Meinte _nicht_ den realen Gerichts-Prozess, den das Ganze wohl nach sich zieht!
Bekanntermaßen dauert so was, rechne nicht damit, dass man davon vor nächstem Frühjahr hört.
Versuche mich nächste Woche mal schlau zu machen, weiß aber gar nicht, ob man als Nicht-Verfahrens-Beteiligter od. Medienvertreter überhaupt eine Antwort von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Wieso sollte es da einen Gerichtsprozess geben? Die Knaben sitzen die Sache aus und hoffen das in ein-zwei Jahren kein Hahn mehr danach kräht...


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Als die Nummer mit dem Fakefoto aktuell aufgeflogen war und sich richtig schön hochschraubte, sind viele Angler an vor Ort gewesen und haben Theater gemacht.
Ein vor Ort dagewesener Angler berichtete (in einem andern Forum) davon, und auch, dass Unterschriftenlisten rumgegeben wurden, um gemeinsam zu klagen.

Sachstand dazu ist (mir) leider unbekannt.

Klage-Hintergrund: 
auf den Fang der ominösen Mega-Forelle war monatelang eine Reise ausgelobt worden, hat natürlich reichlich zahlende Kundschaft angelockt, die immer wieder vor ort waren, um das Siegerlos aus dem Tümpel zu ziehen.
Der angebliche "Fang" durch den auf dem gefakten Rekordforellenbild abgebildeten Fänger Semi B. sollte wohl dieses Gewinnspiel beenden ...ohne den "Preis" auszahlen zu müssen.

Fakt: Semi B. hat sie gar nicht gefangen, das Bild war ein Fake. _Ob es die ausgelobte Forelle überhaupt in dem Tümpel gab oder wann/wo/von wem die evtl. schon lange vorher rausgefischt wurde, blieb bislang im Dunkeln._
Letztendlich geht es -neben der peinlich aufgeflogenen Aktion- schlichtweg um Betrug. |znaika:


----------



## urpils (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rekordforelle oder doch nicht?*

Bin gerade durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe diesen mit großem Interesse und viel Spaß gelesen.

Mich würde interessieren, ob sich die Sache aufgeklärt hat bzw. wie sie ausgegangen ist... leider ist das letzte Posting schon sehr lange her...

Wer hat Info's???

Petri


----------

